# Difficulty in gaining weight..... take a look



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK

I've been training for about 6 years now and i have reached 17st 8 at 6ft 3. I'm 31 years old and naturally quite lean. I've seem to of stagnated at this for quite a while now. I've made adjustments to my training, my diet and my gear usage but i'm really struggling to battle through this.

Here's my diet:

MEAL 1: 100g oats

Tbsp peanut butter

2 whole eggs

1 scoop whey

MEAL 2: 100g basmati rice

140g rump steak

MEAL 3: 4 scoop Inner Armour gainer

1 banana

MEAL 4: 100g basmati rice

140g chicken

MEAL 5: 2 scoops whey

2 scoops vitargo

TRAIN

MEAL 6: 2 scoops whey

2 scoops vitargo

MEAL 7: 100g basmati rice

150g fish

veg

MEAL 8: 100g oats

Tbsp peanut butter

2 scoops whey

Your thoughts are welcomed.

This is a new diet for me that i've stuck to for a few months now. I feel better for eating this diet as it has less protein and more carbs than i've eaten before.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What you havent said is that you've gained 3 stone over 3 years mate.

You've made massive achievements and like I said before you may not be gaining 'weight' but your muscle has improved dramatically.

You look much bigger than before and I think you are much leaner which would explain your lack of weight gain.

I think maybe you'd benefit from a carb cycling plan now as you've reached the peak of what you can do with conventional methods so a little adjustment could be on the cards.

Also you wait to see what I've got planned for us after the shows when Im on mission massive again, you'll get to 18 stone no probs.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

If your the same mean looking guy  that I saw in the gym when I trained Tom at Prolab your HUGE! I thought you looked great mate and as Tom said you look lean with it so you can actually see your muscle rather than some bloated beef cake which alot of guys look like. I say carry on what your doing you look very good:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes Clarkey that was me. Thank you very much for those words. We're our own worse critic i guess.

Good luck on Saturday, Tom's been saying how good you look.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes we are mate im the same but as you said I think most of us are like that.

Thanks mate, hopefully i'll catch you soon in Bristol.


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

mate ur huge lol anyways looking at your diet it loos as if its around 4000 calories i only need about 2400 lol what do i do just cut down on what you eat or could you write one down for me please.

thanks


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

You could just alter what i do.

Take out the gainer for a start. Then just adjust the protein and carb intake.

It really depends on your weight and if your carb sensitive.

I aim for about 1.25grams of protein per pound of lean muscle weight. I'm a hard gainer so i keep my carbs quit high and my fats moderate.

If you write yourself something out people will make knowledgable adjustments for you.

Just keep asking questions mate, people will always help.


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

Tommo said:


> You could just alter what i do.
> 
> Take out the gainer for a start. Then just adjust the protein and carb intake.
> 
> ...


i have written some posts on what im thinking of having a day but no one is replying lol


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bump for some additional advise.

Cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Why dont you stop moaning about how tiny you are when you are massive? 

I would drop off the steak for a chicken or turkey meat source. Steak will take longer to break down and so takes more toll on your digestive system.

at a basic level eggs and white basmati rice will digest nice and quick but probably not the best combination.

Pineapple with your food will aid digestion.

I've got a plan laid out for you and Rob mate so come over sometime and I'll run you through it.


----------

